# ND Filters



## JoeKerslake (Jun 9, 2015)

I currently use a Lee Big Stopper, and I love it! Works wonders for making that glassy effect on the water.

However, I would like something a little more subtle sometimes, like capturing the movement in water whilst retaining some shape in the waves.

I've been weighing up adding a 6 stopper and 3 stopper to my arsenal but can\t afford both at once. So which is better for what I'm after?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2015)

I think you'd find a 6-stop more useful. If you're using a newer FF body, no real problem to boost the ISO 1-3 stops (that's what I do if 10-stops is a little much).


----------



## JoeKerslake (Jun 9, 2015)

I should have mention I'm on an APS-C body, ideally I'd like to limit my ISO to 400 at a maximum.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2015)

That makes it more challenging. It will depend a lot on the activity of the water you shoot. A thought: If you're frequently shooting similar scenes and have easy access, you could experiment with your 10-stop – shoot at ISO 1600 (=6-stop) and ISO 12800 (=3-stop, assuming your camera goes that high). Ignore noise, just look at water shapes to see which filter best aligns with what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Jun 9, 2015)

Thats a really good tip, I will give it a go and see how it works out.


----------



## scotia (Jun 9, 2015)

Neuro's idea to test is good, and it also depends on the degree of definition/blurring you want. I have the Big Stopper, Little Stopper and also a 3-stop ND grad which I can use to get a 3-stop non-ND if it isn't needed as as an ND. I find that, in the lighting conditions I frequently encounter (grey overcast), the 6-stop does not give sufficient detail in the water and I prefer the definition that the 3-stop gives. This is why my next filter purchase will be the 3-stop non-ND. In brighter conditions, though, the 6-stop gives me just the right amount of definition in the water.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Jun 9, 2015)

I guess with summer coming up, the 6 stop is more appropriate as the season lends itself to shooting during long daylight hours and harsh sun (hopefully).


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 9, 2015)

I would opt for the Little Stopper but Ive acheived similar results with the 3 stop Lee ProND Glass filter with the landscape polarising filter which also reduces reflections.


----------

